# iPlus na Huawei E220.

## mate00

Usiłuję połączyć się z netem za pomocą modemu Huawei E220 w iPlus. Zaczynam od:

```

matesabayon mate00 # lsusb

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 001 Device 003: ID 12d1:1003 Huawei Technologies Co., Ltd. E220 HSDPA Modem / E270 HSDPA/HSUPA Modem

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

```

Ok, elegancko wykrywa. Potem odpalam jeszcze wvdialconf i edytuję powstały plik zgodnie z tymi instrukcjami:

http://www.debian.one.pl/index.php?url=20

Niestety, przy poleceniu wvdial pin, otrzymuję coś takiego:

```

matesabayon mate00 # wvdial pin

--> WvDial: Internet dialer version 1.60

--> Cannot get information for serial port.

--> Initializing modem.

--> Sending: AT+CPIN=6156

AT+CPIN=6156

+CME ERROR: operation not allowed

--> Bad init string.

--> Cannot get information for serial port.

--> Initializing modem.

--> Sending: AT+CPIN=6156

AT+CPIN=6156

+CME ERROR: operation not allowed

--> Bad init string.

--> Cannot get information for serial port.

--> Initializing modem.

--> Sending: AT+CPIN=6156

AT+CPIN=6156

+CME ERROR: operation not allowed

--> Bad init string.

```

Wcześniej było coś z CARRIER (że nie znalazł chyba).

Czy ma ktoś działającą konfigurację dla iPlusa?

Walczyłem również z NetworkManagerem, ale dostałem taki output (mimo, że usługa NetworkManagera jest wystartowana):

```

matesabayon mate00 # nm-applet 

libnotify-Message: Unable to get session bus: Did not receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus security policy blocked the reply, the reply timeout expired, or the network connection was broken.

(nm-applet:7754): libnotify-CRITICAL **: notify_get_server_caps: assertion `proxy != NULL' failed

Błąd GConf: Nie można nawiązać połączenia z serwerem konfiguracji. Możliwe, że konieczne będzie uaktywnienie obsługi TCP/IP w konfiguracji ORBit, może to też być spowodowane blokadami NFS pozostałymi po awarii systemu. Aby uzyskać więcej informacji proszę odwiedzić stronę http://projects.gnome.org/gconf/. (szczegóły -  1: Nie można uzyskać połączenia z sesją: Did not receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus security policy blocked the reply, the reply timeout expired, or the network connection was broken.)

** (nm-applet:7754): WARNING **: <WARN>  applet_dbus_manager_start_service(): Could not acquire the NetworkManagerUserSettings service as it is already taken.  Return: 3

```

Proszę o jakieś wskazówki.

----------

## lsdudi

ja robiłem według http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=889439 i bylo ok

----------

## fau

Rzecz w tym, że po jednorazowym poprawnym przyjęciu kodu pin modem nie chce już przyjąć tej komendy jeszcze raz i wywala taki błąd. To się da jakoś elegancko zrobić każąc wvdialowi reagować odpowiednio do komunikatów modemu, ale mi się nie chciało więc mam po prostu pin w oddzielnym diallerze:

Po prostu dopisz to do wvdial.conf i wyrzuć AT+CPIN z Dialer Default.

```
[Dialer pin]

Init1=AT+CPIN=xxxx
```

Po podłączeniu modemu musisz wywołać "wvdial pin", a kiedy już skończy (z błędem) samo wvdial.

----------

## mate00

Dzięki za sugestie.

Fau, mój plik konfiguracyjny jest właściwie podobny:

```

matesabayon mate00 # cat /etc/wvdial.conf

[Dialer Defaults]

Modem=/dev/ttyUSB0

Phone = *99***1#

Username = iplus

Password = iplus

New PPPD = yes

Stupid Mode = 1

Dial Command = ATDT

[Dialer pin]

Init1 = AT+CPIN=4935

[Dialer iplus]

Modem=/dev/ttyUSB0

Baud=115200

Init2=ATZ

Init3=ATE0V1&D2&C1S0=0+IFC=2,2

ISDN=0

Modem Type = Analog Modem

[Dialer internet]

Init5 = AT+CGDCONT=1,"IP","www.plusgsm.pl";

```

Niestety, najczęściej gdy odpalam wvdial pin, dostaję komunikat CARRIER not foud. Raz udało mi się osiągnąć inny rezulat, ale skończyło się na tym:

```

matesabayon mate00 # wvdial pin

--> WvDial: Internet dialer version 1.60

--> Cannot get information for serial port.

--> Initializing modem.

--> Sending: AT+CPIN=6156

+CME ERROR: operation not allowed

--> Bad init string.

--> Cannot get information for serial port.

--> Initializing modem.

--> Sending: AT+CPIN=6156

AT+CPIN=6156

+CME ERROR: operation not allowed

--> Bad init string.

--> Cannot get information for serial port.

--> Initializing modem.

--> Sending: AT+CPIN=6156

AT+CPIN=6156

+CME ERROR: operation not allowed

--> Bad init string.

matesabayon mate00 # wvdial

--> WvDial: Internet dialer version 1.60

--> Cannot get information for serial port.

--> Initializing modem.

--> Sending: ATZ

ATZ

OK

--> Modem initialized.

--> Sending: ATDT*99***1#

--> Waiting for carrier.

ATDT*99***1#

CONNECT

--> Carrier detected.  Starting PPP immediately.

--> Starting pppd at Thu Sep 30 19:53:25 2010

--> Pid of pppd: 8180

--> Using interface ppp0

--> Disconnecting at Thu Sep 30 19:53:56 2010

--> The PPP daemon has died: A modem hung up the phone (exit code = 16)

--> man pppd explains pppd error codes in more detail.

--> Try again and look into /var/log/messages and the wvdial and pppd man pages for more information.

--> Auto Reconnect will be attempted in 5 seconds

--> Cannot get information for serial port.

--> Initializing modem.

--> Sending: ATZ

ATZ

OK

--> Modem initialized.

--> Cannot get information for serial port.

--> Initializing modem.

--> Sending: ATZ

ATZ

OK

--> Modem initialized.

--> Sending: ATDT*99***1#

--> Waiting for carrier.

ATDT*99***1#

NO CARRIER

--> No Carrier!  Trying again.

--> Sending: ATDT*99***1#

--> Waiting for carrier.

^BOOT:30883886,0,0,0,86

ATDT*99***1#

NO CARRIER

--> No Carrier!  Trying again.

--> Sending: ATDT*99***1#

--> Waiting for carrier.

ATDT*99***1#

NO CARRIER

--> No Carrier!  Trying again.

^CCaught signal 2:  Attempting to exit gracefully...

--> Sending: ATDT*99***1#

--> Waiting for carrier.

ATDT*99***1#

NO CARRIER

--> No Carrier!  Trying again.

--> Disconnecting at Thu Sep 30 19:54:04 2010

```

----------

## fau

Przy takim configu powinieneś łączyć się przy pomocy "wvdial iplus". Ja, ponieważ korzystam tylko z jednego modemu mam dla wygody zawartość twojego Dialer iplus w Dialer default i wpisuję samo wvdial. (albo korzystam z gnome ppp, chociaż powinienem rozejrzeć się za czymś, co będzie pokazywać moc sygnału. Nie jest to skomplikowane, wystarczy wysłać odpowiednią komendę. Może kiedyś napiszę skrypt).

Jeśli tego jeszcze nie zrobiłeś, to radzę ci zrobić kopię tego configu i jako root uruchomić wvdialconf, a z wygenerowanego wvdial.conf wziąć odpowiednią wartość init3 oraz Baud.

PS Małe ryzyko, ale lepiej wyedytuj swój ostatni post i wymaż pin  :Wink: 

----------

